# Hilfe !!! Suche Rute für Ostsee - ich dreh mich im Kreis !!!



## R.G. aus Z. (30. Dezember 2016)

Moinsen
Hilfe, ich werde noch wahnsinnig !!!
Ich scheine etwas zu suchen, daß es nicht gibt ;(
Ich suche eine Jigg - Pilkrute für die Ostsee. Soweit nicht schlimm ... aber ich scheine die eierlegende Wollmilchsau zu suchen.
Die Länge soll nicht über 2.10 m sein ( Enger Kutter ( MS Jule ) - ich angle nur in der Andrift - Unterhandwurf ) und das Wurfgewicht sollte sowohl für kleine Pilker mit 50 g bis zu ca. 200 g ausreichen. Und die Rute sollte nicht zu schwabbelig sein - mag ich gar nicht !!!
Die Kombination muß zu meiner Shimano Stradic FJ 4000 und FJ 5000 passen.
Leider sind viele Ruten über 2.10 m zu kopflastig, da die Shimano sehr leicht ist und die Griffe der Ruten oft sehr kurz sind.
Zudem sollte die Rute nicht zu schwer sein, da ich damit 3 x 10 Stunden an 3 Tagen an Bord stehe.

Bisher hatte ich zu Hause die Balzer Magic Nordic in 2.40 mit 80 - 265 g WG ...  ist zu kopflastig.
Die Sportex Jolokia Black Edition in 2.40 ... ist zu kopflastig.

Ich habe keine Lust, noch 20 Ruten zu bestellen und jedesmal zurück zu senden.

Macht es Sinn, sich nach 12 lbs. - 20 lbs. umzusehen ???
Schwere Spinnruten sind ja oft eher länger ( + 2.40m ))

Oder bin ich komplett auf dem falschen Dampfer und sollte seht tief in mich gehen ???

Danke für eventuelle Hilfestellungen 

Gruß   Rainer


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Suche Rute für Ostsee - ich dreh mich im Kreis !!!*

Wieso Unterhandwurf - Über Kopp verboten?


Ich nehm immer lieber längere Ruten, weil ich damit (meist) noch über Kajüte rausreiche und dann richtig (überKopp halt) feuern kann...

Das WG-Spektrum ist schon recht breit.. 

Wann brauchste auf der Ostsee wirklich in der Andrift 200 Gramm???

Ich denke, wenn Du da einen Kompromiss runter auf 150 max. machen würdest/könntest/wolltest, wäre auch wiederum mehr im Angebot.

Zu Deinen konkreten Wünschen fällt mir allerdings (auch) keine Rute ein..


----------



## R.G. aus Z. (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Suche Rute für Ostsee - ich dreh mich im Kreis !!!*

Hallo
Über Kopf geht nicht, da ich seit Jahren direkt neben der Kabine vom Käpt`n stehe und sich der Unterhandwurf in 30 Jahren so entwickelt hat, daß ich vermutlich über Kopf nicht halb so weit raus kommen würde.

Die 200 g sind eine Vermutung, da wir im Juni in den Öresund fahren und ich auf alles vorbereitet sein will. 

Meine Standartrute ist seit 8 Jahren eine Byron Triangle Precision medium in 2.15m. Da geht aber nix mehr über 80g. 
Bis dahin ist die echt unschlagbar.
In den letzten Jahren rund um Fehmarn / Langeland sind die großen Jigheads und Pilker >80g in der Kiste eingewachsen ... und nun der Öresund .

Ich möche halt nicht andauernd die Kombo wechseln, wenn wir einen neuen Spot anfahren und sich ggf. die Tiefe oder Driftstärke ändern. Deswegen die Suche nach dem Allrounder.

Und die Rollen stehen fix fest - über meine Shimanskis geht nix rüber 

Wie verhält sich denn eine 12lbs hinsichtlich meiner "Bedürfnisse"?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Suche Rute für Ostsee - ich dreh mich im Kreis !!!*

aaah, ok. Öresund. 
Da wär aber in meinen Augen ne Extrarute ürs höhere WG besser als ne "Allround"...

Und die leichte(re) haste ja schon...


----------



## R.G. aus Z. (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Suche Rute für Ostsee - ich dreh mich im Kreis !!!*

Danke erstmal, daß Du ein offenes Ohr für mein Anliegen hast  #h

Jaaaa ... die Ostsee ist groß.
Ich bin halt Markenoffen und würde bis zu 150 € in den Stock investieren - wenn es ihn denn gibt.
Wie verhält sich denn eine 12lbs - 20 lbs.-Rute ? Ich habe noch nie eine in der Hand gehabt. Für mich ist halt wichtig, daß sie nicht kopflastig sein darf.


----------



## Franky (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Suche Rute für Ostsee - ich dreh mich im Kreis !!!*

Moinsen... Ich war zwar noch nicht oft in Berlin bzw. der Umgebung, aber habt ihr nicht genug Läden in näherer Schlagdistanz? 
Wie sich eine 12 - 20 lbs Rute verhält kommt ganz auf ihre Bauart an. Ich habe eine (lt. Aufdruck) 30 lbs Speedmaster Boat der ersten Generation. Die ist aber alles andere als eine "klassischer" Dreißigpfünder, die man locker bis 500 g oder mehr behängen kann. Bei 250 g ist Schluss, 300 sind schon zu viel des Guten. Ganz genau DAS wollte ich aber haben - dem Händler sei immer noch Dank, dass er diese "Kleinigkeit" wusste. Eingesetzt wurde sie von ihm damals im Öresund und am "weissen Riff" (nicht das gelbe! ) und als ideal eingestuft.
Von daher kannst Du vom Aufdruck her bei den Bootsruten auf nichts schließen - das sollte beim Händler des Vertrauens laufen... Wenn Du noch Zeit hast, empfehle ich Dir das "Norwegentreffen" im Abacus Berlin. 
https://norwegentreffen.jimdo.com/
Jede Menge bekloppter Leute bei denen man sich sauwohl fühlt! :q Und Gerätschaft sollte es auch zu begrabbeln (und zu kaufen ) geben!


----------



## R.G. aus Z. (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Suche Rute für Ostsee - ich dreh mich im Kreis !!!*

Leider haben wir ZU VIEL Läden in Berlin und Umgebung. 
Und die Rutenauswahl ist so groß, daß nicht Alles im Laden stehen kann - zumindest nicht im selben. Jeder hat eine gute Idee, aber direkter Vergleich geht nicht.
Und ... Je mehr "Theoretiker" man fragt, umso verwirrender wird es. Viele Verkäufer haben wenig bis keine Erfahrung mit Kutterangeln. Trockenangeln im Laden ist halt nicht das Wahre.

Und btw. mein "Lieblingsladenbesitzer" fischt mit einer Shimano Lesath in Kombi mit einer Stella. Seine Tips sind mir zu teuer #q

Ich möchte gerne die Meinung der Praktiker - also von Euch.

Und danke für die Info zum Treffen - aber ich bin ja kein Norge-Angler. 
Ich weiß nicht, ab ich da nicht etwas fehl am Platz bin ?


----------



## Franky (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Suche Rute für Ostsee - ich dreh mich im Kreis !!!*

Da ist keiner Fehl am Platze!!!!!!!! Ganz besonders nicht die Meeresangler! :m


----------



## R.G. aus Z. (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Suche Rute für Ostsee - ich dreh mich im Kreis !!!*

Hab' mir den Link mal angeschaut. Hört sich ja nicht schlecht an. Aber wofür der Eintritt ? OK,  2 Lose für die Tombola. Aber ich komme aus der Nähe - nicht aus dem Hotel. D.h. daß ich ggf. nach 2 Stunden wieder verschwinde. Aber für die Tombola muß man wohl vor Ort sein, oder ?
Egal, ich werde vorbeischauen. 
Nur, ich möchte mein Tackle eigentlich Mitte Januar komplett haben.
Also weiter im Text : Hat noch jemand eine Idee oder Empfehlung für MEINE Rute ???

P.S.  Danke erstmal für die bisherigen Posts.


----------



## Meefo 46 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Suche Rute für Ostsee - ich dreh mich im Kreis !!!*

Moin .

Eventuell solltest du auch mal bei den Trolling Ruten schauen.

Habe vor Jahren eine  Downrigger rute gekauft für ähnliche 

Angelart.Bei mir steht allerdings kein WG drauf sondern Action.


----------



## R.G. aus Z. (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Suche Rute für Ostsee - ich dreh mich im Kreis !!!*

OK, Danke für die Idee.
Welche Aktion wäre dann für mein Angeln passend ? Soll ja nicht zu hart sein beim Einsatz mit z.B. 60g-Pilkern.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Suche Rute für Ostsee - ich dreh mich im Kreis !!!*

Anderer Vorschlag: Such dir eine Rute, die dir vom Blank und der Aktion zusagt. Und dann manch einfach die Abschlusskappe runter, paar Gramm Blei in den Butt, Kappe drauf und schon hast du eine perfekt ausbalancierte Rute. Und wenn das 60 Gramm Zusatzgewicht sein sollten: Kein Problem, der Stecken kommt dir so gerichtet dennoch leichter vor als mit der Kopflastigkeit. 
Ich meine, wir reden hier ja nicht über leichte Spinnrütchen, die aufgrund dünner Wandstärken und filigranem Blankdurchmesser eventuell! ohne Ausgleichsgewichte auskommen. Du suchst ein derbes Arbeitsgerät, von daher: entweder mit der Kopflastigkeit leben oder Hand anlegen...:m


----------



## Pikepauly (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Suche Rute für Ostsee - ich dreh mich im Kreis !!!*

Für die Anwendung gibts eine Rute die perfekt passt.
Team Daiwa Pilk gibts in 210 cm Länge mit 200 und 300 Gramm WG.


----------



## R.G. aus Z. (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Suche Rute für Ostsee - ich dreh mich im Kreis !!!*

Danke für den Hinweis mit dem "Arschgeblei"   Hab' ich mir auf Tube schon angeschaut ...  Hab' nur noch nicht die richtige "falsche" Rute gefunden

Und die Team Daiwa werd`ich mir jetzt mal anschauen ... Danke dafür !!!


----------



## Harrie (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Suche Rute für Ostsee - ich dreh mich im Kreis !!!*

Moin
Versuch mal ob du eine Penn TRQ Jigging Wg 30-112g irgendwo findest,hat ne Line Braide von 20-50 Lb,ist 2,10m einteilig und kannst bis 200 gr. fischen.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Suche Rute für Ostsee - ich dreh mich im Kreis !!!*

Pro Tack Kraftwerk 2,15m 12-20lbs (80-250gr) .. die dürfte das angedachte Köderspektrum gut schaffen. Wobei die 50 bzw. 200 Gr. jeweils Grenzwertig sind .aber für alles dazwischen ist der Stock ziemlich genial!!


----------



## R.G. aus Z. (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Suche Rute für Ostsee - ich dreh mich im Kreis !!!*

Danke für die Tips #h
Habe mir die Ruten online angeschaut und werde mal eine "Grabbelstelle" suchen.  Ich merke aber, daß sich mein Wunsch scheinbar am oberen Ende meines Budgets abspielen wird |bigeyes.
Gruß    Rainer


----------



## mephisto (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Suche Rute für Ostsee - ich dreh mich im Kreis !!!*

GUNKI SPINNING UMI S-190 XXH wäre was.
http://www.materiel-peche.net/de/ruten/1740-canne-gunki-spinning-umi-s-190-xxh.html


----------



## R.G. aus Z. (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Suche Rute für Ostsee - ich dreh mich im Kreis !!!*

Moinsen
Danke für Eure vielfältigen Tips - aber die Entscheidung ist gefallen.
Beim GUFI-Stöbern in meinem Stamm-Angelladen in Berlin-Marienfelde "stürzte" sich mir eine* Sportex Magnus Boat  2,15m  30 lbs* in den Weg ... für unethische *79 €* !?!
Die Rute stammt aus der letzten Serie und wurde bei einer Ladenauflösung mitgenommen. Sie ist neu und unbenutzt.
Sie ist zwar eine Nummer größer als geplant - aber ... die Argumente sprachen einfach dafür.

Sollte jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Rute haben - ich höre ( lese ) gerne zu |wavey:

Also erstmal DANKE für Eure Unterstützung ... see you #6


----------



## thomas19 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Suche Rute für Ostsee - ich dreh mich im Kreis !!!*

Ja auch Moinsen,
die "Kansas" von Yad ist eine der besten Ostseeangelruten! 50-180g-Wurfgewicht. Ist die 4000der von Deinen Shimano-Rollen auch nicht viel schwerer als 400g? Ansonsten passt dazu die "Sorön" von Abu Garcia, am besten die mittlere Ausführung mit Titannitrid beschichteter Abwurfkante. Die 400g-ausführung, die 4000er.
Als Zweitrute dann eine 100-200g von Cormoran o. so, fürs Öresund.
Ach so, die "Kansas" gibts ab 2,40m noch als Lagerware mußt mal googeln. Genau wie die "Sorön".
Man nimmt zum Meeresangeln besser 2 unterschiedliche "Stöcke" als eine Kompromissrute!#:#:
thomas19


----------



## R.G. aus Z. (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Suche Rute für Ostsee - ich dreh mich im Kreis !!!*

Ja, die Yad Kansas kenn' ich. Zwei von meinen Angelkollegen, die ich ohne Probleme als "Kutterangel-Profis" bezeichnen würde, angeln mit dieser Rute.
Ich habe sie 'mal einige Driften ausprobiert, und ich komme damit absolut nicht klar. Weiß der Geier , warum !!!
Ich hatte mir sogar 'mal eine für ca. 70 € neu gekauft und nach einigem "Trockenangeln" im Wohnzimmer wieder zurückgeschickt. Ging gar nicht.  Aber Danke trotzdem für den Tip.
Ich habe mir gestern noch eine schicke Sportex angeschaut - eine Magnus BT1820.
Für Viele von Euch viiiieeel zu kurz ( 1,85 m ), aber ein klasse Feeling allein schon beim Halten ohne und mit Rolle ( Stradic 5000FJ ).


----------



## thomas19 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Suche Rute für Ostsee - ich dreh mich im Kreis !!!*

sonst bei den Ruten "Penn Charisma" mit dieser Rute kommt Jeder klar. Oder ne Hochwertige von "Balzer" , z.B. Magna Triple Pilk 180.


----------



## R.G. aus Z. (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Suche Rute für Ostsee - ich dreh mich im Kreis !!!*

Hallo nochmal
Die Sportex hat mir so gut gefallen :k , daß ich mich festgelegt habe. 
Ich komm' auch langsam von den *extrem *leichten Ruten wieder weg. 
Ich habe noch keine Rute <250 g gefunden, die nicht z.B. das Gewicht am Griff eingespart hat. Dadurch werden sie schon bei geringer Länge - ab ca. 2.10 m - kopflastig, wenn man eine hochwertige leichte Rolle hat. Ich habe z.B. mehrere Shimano FJ. Diese sind um einiges leichter als z.B. meine "alte" Rollenserie Penn Slammer. Dadurch verändert sich natürlich das Handling der Kombi enorm. Aus einem ausgeglichenen Gewichtsbild wird plötzlich eine merkbare und störende Kopflastigkeit. Und wenn ich die Kombo einige Tage nacheinander je 10 Stunden in der Hand halte, ist mir das sehr wichtig.

Da ich mich auf die Shimanskis festgelegt habe, muß die Rute zur Rolle passen und nicht umgekehrt.  Und da bin ich bei Sportex sehr zuversichtlich :q.


----------



## NoMono (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hilfe !!! Suche Rute für Ostsee - ich dreh mich im Kreis !!!*

Ahoi...!!

Ich hätt noch ne Interessante Rute für dich!!;-))

http://tackle4all.com/majorcraft-of...0.html?zenid=174d62f613ee0b30cbdbc2bdcd5c0532

Ich nutze die Rute hauptsächlich zum Popperfischen in Tropischen Gewässern auf GT, Yellowfins... aber auch im Öresund auf alles was da so rumschwimmt!!;-))


----------

